# Some carpeting plants turning white during DSM



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I have started my first soil based planted tank and am also attempting the dry start method. I am using common topsoil that I mineralized via the Aaron Talbot method then topped the soil with Estes black aquarium gravel. 
I have one T5HO light fixture with 2-39 watt bulbs, one is a 5000K pink bulb and the other is a 6700K white bulb. The light fixture is suspended 8" over the 40 gallon breeder, which is 16" deep (less now with substrate and gravel) and the lights are on 10 hours a day.
I have planted only foreground / carpeting plants as follows: dwarf hairgrass, marsilea quad, staurogyne repens and a few moss types. Once planted I did not fill the tank but misted until I saw puddles - I only have one small puddle left. At first I used my hinged glass lid and allowed an air exchange via the rear open area of the lid but have since been advised to cover the top with plastic wrap. I have completely removed the hinged glass lid and covered the tank top with 2 pieces of 18" wide commercial plastic wrap. I also open a small area of one corner during the day for air exchange and completely enclose the top at night. I now only mist the tank when it appears dry. All of the plants appear to have turned from green to brown, which I believe I should not be concerned about but now some of the plants have turned white like cotton or spider web-like - what does that mean and am I doing something wrong? Is this just part of the DSM process?
Thanks for any and all tips, advice or information. :fish10:


----------

